# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 06/2011



## PCGH_Marco (29. April 2011)

Hallo,

der Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 06/2011 startet am Freitagabend.  Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab 4. Mai 2011 am Kiosk.  Einige Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware 2 bis 3 Tage früher  bzw. bereits am Samstag. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware  06/2011 in diesen Thread und wählt in der Umfrage (bereits  freigeschaltet) eure Lieblingsartikel aus. Die Redaktion der PC Games  Hardware versucht hier, auf Fragen und Anregungen schnell zu antworten.

Zu den Umfragen:
• Welche Inhalte der Heft-DVD 06/2011 haben euch gefallen? 
• Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 06/2011 haben euch gefallen?

Marco


----------



## BikeRider (29. April 2011)

*PCGH 06/2011: Mega-Special 15 Jahre 3D-Grafik und -Spiele sowie Top-Vollversion HOMM 5 Tribes of the East*

Erster

Wird wohl die erste Premium, die ich mir kaufen werde.


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: PCGH 06/2011: Mega-Special 15 Jahre 3D-Grafik und -Spiele sowie Top-Vollversion HOMM 5 Tribes of the East*

Die Vollversion ist Super, dabei hatte ich gedacht Heroes of Might and Magic gibt es seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr und wurde eingestellt .


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. Mai 2011)

G-Öffnet!


----------



## kleinerSchuh (2. Mai 2011)

& schon wieder nochmal 48 Std. Mit Nick Nolte, Eddie Murphy & kleinerSchuh
Mit anderen Worten: Mittwoch ist PCGH Tag. {Streich alle Termine sogleich}
Bringt Ihr auch irgendwann Hammers Of Fate
- it`s never too late.
Auch wenn`s Addon 1 Von HOMM5 ist & das Hauptspiel benötigt wie Ihr sicher wisst.
Ja, nein, vielleicht - reicht 
{Bei PCG gabs auch "nur" Titan Quest - Immortal Throne wäre auch best}

Kann mir das Heft folgende Frage beantworten: ist ein HT Link von 2700Mhz beim Thuban 1090,
kritisch bei Luftkühlung. [Während des schreibens, in offenes gehäuse rein pusst]
Konnte da im Netz nix brauchbares finden 
- 4 Lüfter + menschliche Lunge auf & neben kleinem Turmkühler Temp ca. pro core 33°C - 44°C.
Je nach aussen Temperatur & Last. Die Kerne laufen alle gerne  bei 3600Mhz mit 1,3V. HT 1,385V.
Nun kommt mir das System vor, wie Bulldozer + SSD, hab ich das? Ne!
Wenn mir da heimlich zuviel elektromigriert, geht mir mein PCGH aus, das hab ich kapiert.

Zur PCGH Digital Ausgabe,
habe ich auch `ne Frage.
Gibts dort auch Vollversionen in Form von Bonuscodes, dann gern` bestellt, für Steam & o. so,
dann wär das ja wirklich etwas interessantes, für die Umwelt & Fans wären auch froh.
Danke fürs lesen, das wars erst mal gewesen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: PCGH 06/2011: Mega-Special 15 Jahre 3D-Grafik und -Spiele sowie Top-Vollversion HOMM 5 Tribes of the East*

Ähem, im September kommt doch HOMM 6


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Mai 2011)

Es bringt nichts, den HT-Link auf mehr als 2,2 GHz zu ziehen – das wirkt in manchen Tests sogar kontraproduktiv (etwa x264 Encoding). Meinst du vielleicht die Northbridge? Das bringt Zusatzleistung(saufnahme). Mein X6 läuft derzeit mit 2,64 GHz NB-Takt mit einer um 0,025 Volt erhöhten CPU-/NB-Spannung. Da fackelt nichts. Abhängig von der für 2,7 GHz nötigen Voltage und der Kühlung aller Wandler und Chips kann das aber schon warm werden.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## kleinerSchuh (2. Mai 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort PCGH Raff!

Habe den HT Link wieder auf 2025 Mhz reduziert, da es tatsächlich keinen Unterschied machte.
Everest Benchmarks. Negatives ist mir bei XP64 aufgefallen, das die Werte schlechter als XP32 waren; geringfügig. Aber sonst eben nicht.
HT Link wurde im Bios mit angehoben als die NorthBridge hochgesetzt wurde. Dachte muss so sein oder der bringt`s erst.
Vorher X2 5200+ Windsor. Daher die mangelnde HT Praxis.
Die Nordbrücke ist auf dem Prozessor, die Temperaturen gehen aber nicht wirklich höher,
daher meine Frage, dachte wird eventuell nicht mitgemessen und geht bald Flöten. Noch Trommeln die Taktraten. Eine schöne "Komponie mit dem Paukenschlag".

Wie meinst Du das mit den 0,025 Volt der Standardspannung?
Waren bei meinem Mainboard gesetzt auf 1,15V für 2000 Mhz. Also hast Du 1,175 Bei 2,64GHz Nord? Das wäre super!
Finde im Netz zwar Angaben bezüglich der Multiplikations Erhöhungen (meist bei Standard FSB) aber wenige Voltage (Richt~)Werte.
{Bei mir 225FSB um 1200 MHz DDR2 (Standarttakt des Speichers zu erreichen) x16 / HT jetzt x9 / Norden weht der Wind noch immer auf 2700MHz,
finde es echt gut & ausreichend das der Prozessor auch alle Kerne im Turbo Modus schafft, hatte kurzfristig über 3800 bis 4000, wurde aber zu schnell, zu heiß}

Freue mich schon auf Euer Machwerk. Endlich wieder etwas "Henner-inside". Kann nur verdammt gut werden.
Auch eine sehr gelungene Aktion mit den Gehäusen von Euch. Alle Firmen die hier zufällig lesen, so macht man das mit den Kunden.
Gruß

*Alter schützt vor Torheit nicht.
Gerade NB auf 1,4125V(mehr geht nicht) zu 2925 MHz "überredet".
Jetzt wirkt`s wie Gedankengesteuert  (jetzt an nix böses denken) - im vergleich zum alten Prozi. Andere haben stärkeres, aber das ist auch fein, da mein


----------



## Veriquitas (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: PCGH 06/2011: Mega-Special 15 Jahre 3D-Grafik und -Spiele sowie Top-Vollversion HOMM 5 Tribes of the East*

Hmm irgendwie ging das an mir vorbei  .


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Mai 2011)

kleinerSchuh schrieb:


> Gerade NB auf 1,4125V(mehr geht nicht) zu 2925 MHz "überredet".
> Jetzt wirkt`s wie Gedankengesteuert  (jetzt an nix böses denken) - im vergleich zum alten Prozi. Andere haben stärkeres, aber das ist auch fein, da mein


 
Uh, also 1,4125 Volt würde ich da nicht länger als für ein paar Tests draufgeben, sofern dir deine Hardware am Her(t)zen liegt. Habe nochmal nachgesehen, es sind 1,2 Volt für 2,64 GHz bei mir. 

MfG,
Raff

PS: Das Heft ist heute am Kiosk "gespawnt".


----------



## kleinerSchuh (4. Mai 2011)

Habe sogar weiter getrommelt, jetzt flitzt die Galere mit diesem Maaß:
(Bild wenn es klappt.)
Danke dennoch für die Warnung, werde bestimmt bald zurückrudern,
wenn es dann nicht zu spät ist, & die Kerne im Walhalla schwimmen!

Muss leider noch warten bis Samstag, dann hat der Kiosk hier auch die Premium.
Von daher in Zukunft wohl endlich(!!!) demnächst Abo oder Einzelbestellung, (über die Seite?)

{Ja ich bin einer der Steinzeitmenschen die das Heft in Papier Form beziehen, und was gegen akute Gesichtsbücheritis etc. 
haben. Auch wenn der "Leitwolf" oder Euer Chef schrieb, das prallt/perlt(?) alles ab, egal wie unverschämt es hier stünde. Von 
daher schreibe ich mal nicht mehr, das nicht jeder augenscheinliche Fortschritt eben solches, nicht sein muss... Hier gibts 
viele Punkte für geschriebenes & dann macht`s keinen Spaß. Die Seele wird dunkel & ich werde zum Anonymen Sith. Falls ich hier nicht 
mehr schreibe, liegts nicht unbedingt am Prozi, der vom Dies~ ins Jenseits überging... Die guten Kommentare & Aufklärungen 
Zusammen mit den Tests etc. werden weiterhin von Euch bezogen, ganz klar. Bitte wieder etwas Aufklärender (tiefgründiger), 
wenn möglich(?!?).
Bios Next Safer(?), Sandy (Deakti)vierung, Blitzpo(rt), Gesichts-Apfel, Microweich lacht, was hat Goockel gemacht?...}

Wer stehts schreit: Der eine da, der verschwört!
Hat`s nicht so mit der Wahrheit, die Ihn stört.

Ich versuche mal nicht mehr so sehr rot & grün zu sehen, darauf bin ich erpicht.
Doch nur mal so zum verstehen, wer denkt er wäre wirklich Weise, ist es auch nicht.
Erst wenn die anderen sich um Dich schaaren, bist Du es vielleicht, doch kommst vor`s Gericht.


----------



## Hackman (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: PCGH 06/2011: Mega-Special 15 Jahre 3D-Grafik und -Spiele sowie Top-Vollversion HOMM 5 Tribes of the East*

Wär cool wenn ihr das Hörbuch auch als Downlaod anbietet (evtl wg. der Exklusivität mit etwas zeitlichem Abstand). Hab leider nur die Magazin-Ausgabe ergattert.


----------



## jokergermany (4. Mai 2011)

Da ich durch die Moderation herausgefunden habe, das nur ein sehr weiches "Anfassen" der Redaktion und ein weglassen von Ironie/Sarkasmus im Feedback Bereich erlaubt ist, hier nun meine total nette Frage.

Wieso ist Intels Marktmißbrauch nicht wenigstens kurz in einem Satz zum Beispiel bei "Standort Dresden" angeschnitten worden?
Gerade der Satz 





			
				Christian Gögelein - Seite 72 schrieb:
			
		

> Intel dagegen beweist, dass ein Chiphersteller auch mit schlechten Produkt konkurrenzfähig sein kann


 versetzt jeden, der die Geschichte rund um den Marktmissbrauch kennt, in pures trauern. 

Dieser Satz sagt ohne das Hintergrundwissen mit dem Intel Marktmißbrauch was ganz anderes aus...
Noch dazu finde ich, dass solche Machenschaften, auch wenn sie mittlerweile leider oft vorkommen, beim Namen genannt werden sollte. Es prägt schließlich die ganze Geschichte von AMD.

PS:
Geschrieben auf einem Intel C2D P7350


----------



## PCGH_Chris (4. Mai 2011)

jokergermany schrieb:


> Wieso ist Intels Marktmißbrauch nicht wenigstens kurz in einem Satz zum Beispiel bei "Standort Dresden" angeschnitten worden?
> Gerade der Satz  versetzt jeden, der die Geschichte rund um den Marktmissbrauch kennt, in pures trauern.
> 
> 
> ...




Der gewünschte Hinweis findet sich im Extrakasten, in dem es heißt: "[...] Das Vorjahr 2009 konnte dank einer  Ausgleichszahlung von Intel  (1,25 Mrd. Dollar) nach drei  Verlustquartalen noch positiv  abgeschlossen werden [...]" 
Zusätzlich steht weiter vorne im Text "[...] obwohl viele Mainboard-Hersteller anfangs den Support verweigern – auf Druck von Intel, wie manche Insider munkeln."

Der Artikel sollte sich primär mit AMD-Prozessoren und -Architekturen beschäftigen, und das vor allem vor dem Hintergrund, dass jetzt mit Bulldozer, Llano und Fusion gleich drei neue CPU-Designs an den Start gehen. Wettbewerbsstreits wie das Antitrust-Verfahren traten dabei in den Hintergrund, zumal da sie mit der Zahlung von Intel abgegolten sind. Dies detailliert zu beschreiben, wäre Stoff für einen eigenen Artikel gewesen. 

Abgesehen davon sehe ich in dem genannten Satz kein Problem. Auch AMD beweist ja dieser Tage, dass die Firma trotz schlechteren Produkts nach wie vor konkurrenzfähig ist und sogar schwarze Zahlen schreibt. Im Artikel heißt es später: "AMD nutzt in den Jahren 2009 und 2010 geschickt Lücken im Modellangebot von Intel. In Sachen Leistung ist aber nichts gegen die Spitzenmodelle der Penryn-, Nehalem-, Gulftown und später Sandy-Bridge- Architektur auszurichten."

So (mit umgekehrten Vorzeichen) hätte man auch Intel in der Zeit zwischen 2002 und 2005 beschreiben können. Intel hat nicht nur Lücken im Modellangebot genutzt, sondern dieses vor allem auch erweitert. Zudem ist Intel führend bei R&D sowie Marketing - was letztlich auch der Grund für die Dominanz ist. Dass es AMD nicht geschafft hat, in diesen Sektoren aufzuholen, ist m. E. der Hauptgrund dafür, dass es weder mit den Marktanteilen signifikant nach oben ging noch die Technologieführerschaft in der Folgezeit behauptet werden konnte. Dies alleine auf das Antitrust-Verfahren schieben zu wollen, ist m. E. viel zu kurz gedacht. Wäre es wirklich so, dann wäre wohl auch die Zahlung von Intel an AMD um ein Vielfaches höher ausgefallen.




jokergermany schrieb:


> Noch dazu finde ich, dass solche Machenschaften, auch wenn sie  mittlerweile leider oft vorkommen, beim Namen genannt werden sollte. Es  prägt schließlich die ganze Geschichte von AMD.
> 
> PS:
> Geschrieben auf einem Intel C2D P7350



Das werden sie. Übrigens hat auch AMD sein Antitrust-Verfahren am Hals, allerdings bei Grafikkarten. Was wirklich beim Namen genannt werden sollte, ist die Tatsache, dass Schwarzweiß-Malerei (hier Intel: groß, böse - dort AMD: klein, gut) dieser komplexen Beziehung einfach nicht gerecht wird.


----------



## jokergermany (4. Mai 2011)

PCGH_Chris schrieb:


> Der gewünschte Hinweis findet sich im Extrakasten, in dem es heißt: "[...] Das Vorjahr 2009 konnte dank einer  Ausgleichszahlung von Intel  (1,25 Mrd. Dollar) nach drei  Verlustquartalen noch positiv  abgeschlossen werden [...]"


1. Wen interessieren BWL Zahlen?
2. Das erklärt dem Leser aber nichts.


PCGH_Chris schrieb:


> Zusätzlich steht weiter vorne im Text "[...] obwohl viele Mainboard-Hersteller anfangs den Support verweigern – auf Druck von Intel, wie manche Insider munkeln."



Der Satz war auch völlig perfekt, hatte aber nichts mit dem späteren bestechen von OEMs und der MSH zu tun.



PCGH_Chris schrieb:


> Der Artikel sollte sich primär mit AMD-Prozessoren und -Architekturen beschäftigen, und das vor allem vor dem Hintergrund, dass jetzt mit Bulldozer, Llano und Fusion gleich drei neue CPU-Designs an den Start gehen.



Dann hätte
1. Die Überschrift anders lautern müssen
2. hatte man davon nicht unbedingt den Eindruck.



PCGH_Chris schrieb:


> Wettbewerbsstreits wie das Antitrust-Verfahren traten dabei in den Hintergrund, zumal da sie mit der Zahlung von Intel abgegolten sind.



Ich würde ja jetzt gerne nen Beispiel bringen, aber bevor der schön Post zensiert wird...

AMD hat sich auf eine Zahlung mit Intel geeinigt, anstatt ein langwieriges Prozessverfahren einzugehen.
Warum wohl haben sie sich auf die Zahlung eingelassen?  Für mich ist der Grund: Sie brauchten das Geld.
Die Zahlungen sind lächerlich im Gegensatz zu dem vermuteten Schaden.



PCGH_Chris schrieb:


> Dies detailliert zu beschreiben, wäre Stoff für einen eigenen Artikel gewesen.


Und mir hätte ein einziger Satz an der von mir zitierten Stelle gereicht....
Einfach nur um nochmal ein paar Leute mehr aufzuklären.

Einen sehr guten Artikel über den Marktmißbrauch, den man wohl kaum schlagen kann, gibt es ja schließlich schon bei der ct...



PCGH_Chris schrieb:


> Dies alleine auf das Antitrust-Verfahren schieben zu wollen, ist m. E. viel zu kurz gedacht. Wäre es wirklich so, dann wäre wohl auch die Zahlung von Intel an AMD um ein Vielfaches höher ausgefallen.


in deiner Welt will ich leben, als wäre das ganze so einfach...



PCGH_Chris schrieb:


> Übrigens hat auch AMD sein Antitrust-Verfahren am Hals, allerdings bei Grafikkarten. Was wirklich beim Namen genannt werden sollte, ist die Tatsache, dass Schwarzweiß-Malerei (hier Intel: groß, böse - dort AMD: klein, gut) dieser komplexen Beziehung einfach nicht gerecht wird.



1. Im Prozessorbereich ist nunmal momentan Intel böse (egal welche Größe) und AMD gut (egal welche Größe).
Niemand kann abschätzen wo wir nun wären, wenn sie das vergangene Jahrzehnt tatsächlich konkurriert hätten.
Der Marktmissbrauch sollte jeden etwas angehen, denn der Endkunde kann nur profitieren, wenn der Markt "sauber" konkurriert.

2. Warten wir mal AMDs Antitrust-Verfahren ab, sollte was dran sein, sollte man es selbstverständlich publizieren.
€dit:
Aber seien wir mal ehrlich:
Intel hat ihren Marktmißbrauch fast einen Jahrzehnt gemacht und die Strafe war noch nicht einmal so hoch wie der Gewinn von einem Jahr.
Lohnt sich also doch Bad Boy zu sein.
Ich verstehe AMD, sollte sie schuldig sein. Halte es aber natürlich nicht für gut!


----------



## huntertech (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: PCGH 06/2011: Mega-Special 15 Jahre 3D-Grafik und -Spiele sowie Top-Vollversion HOMM 5 Tribes of the East*

Als jemand, der erst seit HD 4870 und GTX 260 Hardware verfolgt, muss ich leider sagen, dass das Special dieses Mal nicht ganz so spannend ist, wie sonst. Es ist kaum möglich, über 12 Jahre Hardware-Geschichte (auch wenn es nur um GraKas geht) nachzuholen, geschweige denn sich das auch noch alles zu merken. Ansonsten freue ich mir natärlich trotzdem über meine neue PCGH-Ausgabe und werde gleich weiterlesen


----------



## fuddles (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: PCGH 06/2011: Mega-Special 15 Jahre 3D-Grafik und -Spiele sowie Top-Vollversion HOMM 5 Tribes of the East*

Also ich fand das Special genial. Waren sehr viele Karten drunter die ich hatte und nun endlich mal im Direktvergleich Uralt gegen neu zu sehen...vibrations


----------



## turbosnake (6. Mai 2011)

Ich bin mit eurem Gehäusetest nicht ganz einverstanden! Besonders bezogen auf das T9 Value, habe es nämlich selber.
Folgende Sache:
Man kann den obersten Einschub nicht für ein Laufwerk nutzen, weil etwas im Weg ist, d.h man hat nur ZWEI nutzbare Montageplätze(mit allen Lüftern) für 5.25" Geräte!
Was  schon ziemlich blöd ist!


----------



## winpoet88 (6. Mai 2011)

Die Ausgabe PCGH 06 (DvD Version) ist gut gelungen, besonders gefallen haben mir folgende Artikel :
- 15 Jahre 3D-Beschleunigung
- Grafik-Neuheiten (MSI Lightning im Detail)
- VGA Treiber Report
- VGA Tools für mehr Leistung
- Vergleich Wärmeleitpasten
- Kaufberatung RAM
- Spulenfiepen
- Netzwerk Speicher
- Mechanische Tastatuen im Test
- Technik des LCDs

Greets Winpo8T


----------



## das_wesen (7. Mai 2011)

"2006 übernimmt AMD den Grafikspezialisten AMD für einen Kaufpreis von mehr als fünf Milliarden US-Dollar." Na wer hats gemerkt? S.73 unterm Bild von der ATI Zentrale.


----------



## Danger23 (7. Mai 2011)

Ich lese die PCGH auch immer mit Begeisterung. 
Besonders toll fand ich den Artikel 15 Jahre 3D-Beschleunigung. Vorallem  die Benchmarks zu den alten Karten im Vergleich zu den neuen.  Eigentlich unglaublich wie schnell die Entwicklung der Karten  vorangeschritten ist. Ich kann mich noch sehr gut an meine erste Riva  128 erinnern.
Sehr gut hat mir auch der Artikel über die VGA Tools gefallen.

Natürlich les ich auch immer gerne die Artikel zu Spielen. Ich hab  natürlich auch den Artikel zu World of Tanks gelesen da ich das selber  gerne spiele. Aber eine Kleinigkeit ist mir aufgefallen. Ihr schreibt  das es 1500 Gold für 6,95 gibt, das ist auch korrekt aber für ein Monat  Premium werden 2500 Gold für 9,95 benötigt. Ich hätte diesen Preis  angegeben, da bei F2P Games ja vorallem der Premiumaccount interessant  ist über den ihr ja auch schreibt.


----------



## lalaker (7. Mai 2011)

15 Jahre 3D und kein Wort zum Kyro-Chip - MANGELHAFT, setzen  Das Hörbuch war wieder mal hervorragend von Henner gesprochen.

Allgemein hat mir die Ausgabe gut gefallen. Die Vollversion ist fantastisch, aber das weiß ich ja seit ich das komplette HoMM 5 vor längerer Zeit durchgespielt habe. Nun besitze ich wenigstens beide Addons doppelt.

Die unterschiedliche Soundqualität und damit verbunden auch Laustärke bei der DVD bekommt ihr wohl noch immer nicht in den Griff.


----------



## kleinerSchuh (7. Mai 2011)

Wird immer hochwertiger. & ich dachte schon vor ca. drei Jahren das geht doch gar nicht besser.

Toxizität von Wärmeleitpasten & z.B. noch Quecksilber in LCD Monitoren habe ich vermisst, (sorry falls ich es überlesen habe - schnell überflogen!)


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. Mai 2011)

lalaker schrieb:


> 15 Jahre 3D und kein Wort zum Kyro-Chip - MANGELHAFT, setzen


Tjoa, finde ich auch doof, sorry. 

Irgendwas musste dran glauben auf dem begrenzten Platz. Zumal Kyro aus zweierlei Gründen hier „problematisch” gewesen ist: Erstens hat er keine größere Auswirkung auf den Markt gehabt und kam im Gegensatz zum Intel-Verbrechen und der Matrox-Pleite nicht von einer „Branchengröße”. Zweitens wär's auch blöde gewesen, das in einen Satz zu quetschen: „Ach ja, 2000 kamen mit dem Kyro und später mit dem Kyro II, welche sich im (R)e-Tail nur schleppend verkauften, noch zwei Chips von Power VR”. Da hätte es schon ein bißchen mehr Platz gebraucht, zu erklären, was daran so speziell war, wieso TBDR gerade in 32-Bit-Settings trotz der extrem mager anmutenden technischen Daten so konkurrenzfähig war usw. usf. Nicht umsonst haben wir dem Thema seinerzeit ganze Heftseiten gewidmet. 

Im Nachhinein jedoch war wie gesagt, die langfristige Auswirkung auf den PC-Markt recht gering. Natürlich kann man immer disktutieren, ob nicht dieser oder jener andere Absatz dafür hätte rausfliegen sollen/können/müssen, aber wir mussten eine Entscheidung treffen und alle glücklich machen können wir auf endlichem Platz sowieso nie.


----------



## spockilein (8. Mai 2011)

Also für mich war die normale Ausgabe die beste seit langen. Interessante Artikel und Rückblicke. gerade bei den 3D-Chips kam so manche Erinnerung hoch. Auch der Speicherratgeber war sehr gut.
Aber es gibt auch eine große Schattenseite: Die Premiumausgabe. 
Da ich gerade vor einer Woche auf ASUS Sockel 1155 umgestiegen bin, wollte ich wegen des Bios-Extra die Premium-Ausgabe kaufen. Doch den fast doppelten Preis für ein kleines Bocklet und eine Bios-Update-CD ist schon ziemlich heftig. Und da das Ganze noch in Plaste eingeschweißt war, konnte man nicht mal schauen, ob es das ist, was interessiert.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (8. Mai 2011)

Maaaaaan, das Heft liegt nun seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit nur herum. Erst wegen Urlaub nicht aus dem Briefkasten gekommen liegt es nun hier aufm Sofa und staubt ein. Stadtessen lese ich auf dem Laptop "Die 100 ersten Ausgaben von PC Games Hardware" als PDF 

Wird mal Zeit wieder etwas "Hardware" zu gebrauchen.


----------



## kleinerSchuh (8. Mai 2011)

Ha, die Redaktionsseite hat sich mit dem Thema Facebook geschmückt / auseinandergesetzt / kommentiert - wie auch immer.
Stets wenn ich das Thema "begraben" möchte, wird die Reanimation vollbracht.

Danke für die Existenz einer gewissen IG hier, sowie die Redaktionellen Meinungen der A) unassimilierten, oder nur B) teileinverleibten:
Das A-Team: C.G. & R.V. & D.W. sowie Plan B Crew L.C., F.S. (S.W. - Folge kenne ich nicht daher  4 me)
Natürlich gedenke ich auch dankend all` der Millionen back to the roots (=Steinzeit? Na ja, Vs. Atlanteaner FB`ler - (selbst)zerstörer) Menschen... oder die es sowieso nicht brauchen / benutzen.

S.144 Impressum der Marquard Media AG - welche etliche Magazine in zig Ländern verbreitet. Mit PCGH Mediadaten Nr 24. vom 01.01.2011 ... Ermitelte Reichweite 351.000 Leser.
(Monatlich? oder pro Jahr? Einnahme = Über Million(en) ohne Werbung) In verschiedenen Preissegmenten: Nur Magazin, x€, mit DVD z.B. 5,30€ etc.
Müsste doch genug Geld Produzieren, um ohne Facebook auszukommen? Ein Trend?
Neulich bei der Blutspende, ging mir das auf die Nerven so ein Radiosender erwähnte ständig im Minutentakt Facebook.. Psychoterror!
Gar nicht lange her da war LSD ein Soziales Thema (u.a. Flowerpower Zeit). Wer hatte dies entwickelt? Aber ist wohl auch harmlos(s.u.*)
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Cover S.76 Edle Grafikkarten im Test - Magazin: ...Ram...

Stets das beste, die sehr guten Kommentare.

Zu S.96 kenne das Problem auch mit Uralt Stick. Rechner versuchte da etwas bootbares zu finden, wo nix war. Dachte auch, hat das letzte "ausschalten" zu persönlich genommen.

Der vergangene Recycling Artikel / Video von Euch, ging auf die giftigen Stoffe in Hardware kurz ein.
Wenn Ihr dies allgemein im gebrauchs Zustand beleuchten könntet, wäre das sehr fein
& nun nicht falsch verstehen,
uns hier erst in einigen Tagen im Lese/Schreib Zugriff wiedersehen.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
T.Bayer: " Facebook ist nicht der große böse Wolf..." - Rotkäppchen: "Großmutter wieso hast Du denn so große Zähne? Ach warte ich schau mal ins book. Da steht ja alles drin, sogar was andere dazu..."
T.Bayer: " ... wenn man mit Hirn & gesundem Menschenverstand damit umgeht..." - He he, gut das ich nicht normal bin

*[User is not available - please hold the "line"-----------------------------------------------------------------]
Mit oder ohne Facebook dreck - I`ll be back.

{9 smiley für ein Helleluja Regel, wurde eingehalten, vom "bösen" Flegel}


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (9. Mai 2011)

Mal eine frage. Ich bin im moment in Amerika und würde gerne die Ausgabe lesen gab es das nicht mal das mann die als pdf kaufen kann?

Mfg


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (9. Mai 2011)

Zurzeit wird eine Möglichkeit über pubbles.de geboten:
PC Games Hardware [:] pubbles - laden und lesen


----------



## ich558 (9. Mai 2011)

Kann man die PCGH auch aufs iPhone laden? Fürs iPad glaube ich mich zu erinnern gibt es nämlich die Möglichkeit


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (9. Mai 2011)

Siehe link oben. Dort steht, es wäre auch für's Iphone geeignet (bei den kleinen Sinnbildchen als Einblendtext).


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. Mai 2011)

Dank der News werde ich mir das Helft wohl mal Kaufen:
VGA-Treiber-Report und VGA-Tools: Vorschau auf die PCGH 06/2011 - grafikkarte


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. Mai 2011)

Sowas machen wir übrigens regelmäßig alle paar (viele) Monate – immer dann, wenn sich auf der Treiber-/Feature-/Tool-Front etwas tut. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## F0rest (11. Mai 2011)

Habe bis jetzt nur den 15 Jahre 3D am PC Artikel geschafft, den ich wirklich sehr gut finde. Meine erste richtige Graka die Voodoo2 is auch dabei . Die 8600 GT von meinem Vater nicht. Da es so ein durcheinander mit den 8xxx Modellen gibt (und ich zu der zeit keine pcgh gelesen habe ) habe ich auch keine Ahnung wo ich die einsortieren soll. Bei Modern Warfare 2 musste ich jedenfalls vom Maximum (ohne AA) nur eine Kleinigkeit runterstellen damit es in 1920x1200 flüssig lief. Bei Black Ops musste ich extrem viel, inkl. der Auflösung, runterschrauben damit es noch flüssig spielbar war.

Auf S.16 im 1 Satz des letzten Absatzes steht: "Nvidia hatte also das Heft in der Hand, auch nachdem man mit der 8800 GT die erste Karte des erfolgreichen G92-Chips herausbrachte [...]"
Was für ein "Heft" hatte Nvidia in der Hand?  Die PCGH?  Heißt das nicht normalerweise Ruder oder Zepter oder so ...

Was mich noch interessiert hätte, wäre die Microruckler Entwicklung. Ihr habt ja doch mehrere Benchmarks mit Voodoo2 SLI abgedruckt und auch einiges an Lob zur Leistung bzw. FPS Steigerung dazu im Text gebracht. Aber kein Wort zu Microruckeln. Hatte die erste (Multi-GPU Lösung) Voodoo2 im SLI überhaupt Microruckler? Weil damals war sowas doch noch nicht (richtig) in der Diskussion. Zumindest habe ich nichts davon mitbekommen. Und wenns Microruckler mit Voodoo2 SLI gibt, dann einen Vergleich zu heutigen Multi-GPUs und auch zu den ersten Multi-GPUs bei Einführung von Crossfire und Nvidia SLI.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. Mai 2011)

Um mal aus diesem Artikel zu zitieren: 3dfx: Special zum Todestag des Voodoo-Schöpfers

_"Da immer wieder die Frage aufkommt, ob 3dfx' SLI-Grafikkarten schon vom  Mikroruckel-Phänomen betroffen waren: Es ist prinzipbedingt unmöglich.  3dfx'sches SLI teilt die Arbeit unter den Grafikchips anders auf als  Nvidias SLI und Atis Crossfire. Bei 3dfx berechnen alle Chips im Verbund  abwechselnd Pixelzeilen, ergo arbeiten alle Chips an der Fertigstellung  ein und desselben Bildes (Frame). Das Alternate Frame Rendering (AFR),  das heutige MGPU-Lösungen praktizieren, basiert auf der abwechselnden  Berechnung ganzer Frames: Jede GPU berechnet eines, vollständig und in  Wechselwirkung mit den anderen im Verbund. Aufgrund von unterschiedlich  aufwendigen Bildern kommt es vor, dass mehrere Bilder fast gleichzeitig  fertig werden, gefolgt von einer Pause - "Mikroruckeln" entsteht. 

Selbst die Voodoo5 6000, welche bekanntlich Quad-SLI auf  einer Platine nutzt, liefert astrein verteilte Frameverläufe. Die Krux  am 3dfx-SLI: Es ist für aktuelle Spiele untauglich. Früher genügte es,  die Polygone von der CPU zu transformieren und zu beleuchten, nun machen  das die GPUs. Früher gab es kein Post-Processing, was die Abhängigkeit  ganzer Frames voneinander zur Folge hat. Die Skalierung wäre  unbefriedigend"

_MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (11. Mai 2011)

F0rest schrieb:


> Die 8600 GT von meinem Vater nicht. Da es so ein durcheinander mit den 8xxx Modellen gibt (und ich zu der zeit keine pcgh gelesen habe ) habe ich auch keine Ahnung wo ich die einsortieren soll.


Dabei handelt es sich um eine etwas niedriger getaktete Version der 8600 GTS - aus der ersten 8000er-Generation, als das Namensschema noch zu durchschauen war. 



F0rest schrieb:


> Auf S.16 im 1 Satz des letzten Absatzes steht: "Nvidia hatte also das Heft in der Hand, auch nachdem man mit der 8800 GT die erste Karte des erfolgreichen G92-Chips herausbrachte [...]"
> Was für ein "Heft" hatte Nvidia in der Hand?  Die PCGH?  Heißt das nicht normalerweise Ruder oder Zepter oder so ...


Das ist ein Bild für „regieren” oder „herrschen” Suchen - duden.de


----------



## kleinerSchuh (12. Mai 2011)

Wäre verschärft wenn die Community (mit) abstimmen könnte welche Vollversion Ihr einkauft / Ihr der DVD Version hinzugebt. Oder in welcher Reihenfolge.
Kommt Irgendwann BluRay? Oder sind Datenträger langsam out?

So wieder was zurück gefüttert


*Seite 7 von der Sonderbeilage BIOS/UEFI Heft.
Die PCGH Standard Empfehlung Memory Controller Mode ist auf Ganged weil (stabiler?) (im Netz las ich Unganged bei OC - da bei einigen Werten darauf eingegangen wird/bekomme da auch einen höheren durchsatz UNG.)
((Danke auch für "Richtiges Abo finden" auf der Main))


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. Mai 2011)

Leider ist die Auswahl an möglichen Vollversionen nicht so groß, dass sich eine Abstimmung lohnen würde. Aber auf jeden Fall eine gute Idee.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (13. Mai 2011)

kleinerSchuh schrieb:


> *Seite 7 von der Sonderbeilage BIOS/UEFI Heft.
> Die PCGH Standard Empfehlung Memory Controller Mode ist auf Ganged weil (stabiler?) (im Netz las ich Unganged bei OC - da bei einigen Werten darauf eingegangen wird/bekomme da auch einen höheren durchsatz UNG.)
> ((Danke auch für "Richtiges Abo finden" auf der Main))


 Unganged ist in den meisten Anwendungen etwas schneller, speziell im Multi-Tasking-Bereich. Im Ganged-Betrieb gibt es bisweilen leichte Vorteile was den max. RAM-Takt im OC-Betrieb angeht, die Einstellung stresst die IMCs etwas weniger. Bei vielen Mainboards lässt sich Ganged gar nicht speziell einstellen (Unganged als Standard), aber vielleicht möchte Daniel noch erläutern, wieso er Ganged bevorzugen würde. (Ich persönlich setze auf Unganged, außer ich weiß, dass ein bestimmter Benchmark Ganged bevorzugt, habe aber das letzte Mal mit DDR2-RAM einen ausführlichen Vergleich durchgeführt; siehe PCGH Extreme #0309.)


----------



## marcus_T (13. Mai 2011)

Guter Artikel ! Habe ihn förmlich aufgesaugt 
Heft gekauft.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Mai 2011)

Welchen Artikel?


----------



## salamandabiko (13. Mai 2011)

Wollt mir das Heft kaufen, nur hat der Schreibwarenartikelshop gegenüber von mir dicht gemacht - an der Tankstelle verkaufen die auch keine PCGH-Magazine mehr .


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (14. Mai 2011)

Jeder Kiosk und wohl auch jede Tankstelle bestellen dir das gewünschte Heft zum nächsten Tag. Einfach ansprechen und fragen.


----------



## florian767 (15. Mai 2011)

Hi!!

Ich bin neu hier und habe eine Frage zu den Overclocking Profilen auf der aktuellen Premium DVD.

Ich habe das P8P67 Evo, mit der Bios Version 1502.

Kann ich die Version für das P8P67 Pro trotzdem aufspielen??
Ist auch die 1502 und gleich groß sind sie auch??

Weiß das jemand von den Mods??

gruß florian


----------



## L-man (16. Mai 2011)

ich fand den Artikel über Legendäre Gehäuse prima. Wobei es mich wundert das das Thermaltake Xaser III dort auftaucht. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne wurde das beim damaligen Test ziemlich nieder gemacht da die Lüfter unter Volllast zu laut seinen. Darüber lache ich mich noch heute kaputt, da selbst heute die Lüfter nur im Leerlauf laufen müssen um im Case eine Temperatur von maximal 4-5°C über Zimmertemperatur zu halten. Das sogar wenn die übertaktete GTX 260 ihre gesammte Wärme ins Case bläst.


----------



## florian767 (16. Mai 2011)

*push*


----------



## kleinerSchuh (17. Mai 2011)

Danke an den (1)Admin der Herzen & den Ehemaligen (2)Admin der Schmerzen für die Korrespondenz.

zu1: Klasse Antwort, mehr als erhofft. ...gestresste Komponenten - IMC`s, meine werden ans Limit gebracht. Aber nur ganz ganz sacht`

zu2: Gibts da jetzt einen Thread zu dem freien Benutzertitel? Quasi dieses T-Shirt mit Ladebalken I`m Thinking ((mit Rückseite Fatal Error. Process aborted by user))  jetzt vorstellen.
-Forum Lord. Haben die anderen schon, klingt auch irgendwie - kennt man...
-Das Mächtigste Wesen weit & breit. Geht, bedarf aber noch feinschlif.
-Anführer der Hardware Aufklärungseinheit. Vielleicht zu militärisch.
-Der Schicksals Lenker. Hört sich nach einem Ingame Item oder einer Quest an. Aber nicht so übertrieben. Aber auch vielleicht nicht böse genug.
-Herr des Editorials. Seit Jahren Pflicht. Könnte aber an Gewichtung verlieren bei den Wochenend Aktionen über die Redaktion. Ach Quatsch. Bleibt wichtig, wie eh & je.
...

Ich habe da tatsächlich noch eine Frage bezüglich des Level 3 Caches.
(Habt Ihr den Fehler in der Werbung gesehen von Alternate S. 142? Wird Aufgezählt 3MB Level 2 Cache. Weiter: 6x512kb Level-2-Cache. Ach ne Level3?)
Sollte man den auf Automatisch, für alle Kerne oder die andere Einstellung (Name gerade vergessen, liegt am Brain OC/Schlafentzug) wohl nur der beanspruchte Kern lassen.
Ist anwendungsabhängig schon klar, aber Heutzutage ist doch vieles Multithreaded usw. allein der Nvidia Treiber etc.

PCGH könnte ich mir auch mit so einem Speicherchip vorstellen. Statt Disk. Ist das nicht auch eine Option? Gruß


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Mai 2011)

Ich hab mal ne Frage zur Lautststärkemessung mit den mechanischen Tastaturen:
Wie laut ist "laut" und wie wurde getippt?
Ein Rubberdome zum Vergleich fehlt leider und prinzipiell ist es natürlich so, dass eine full-size-Tastatur, wenn man die Tasten durchhämmert, lauter ist, als eine mit flachen Tasten. Aber eigentlich liegt der entscheidende Vorteil der präzisen Auslösung auf halbem Wege, die mechanische Taster ermöglichen, ja darin, dass man die Taste nicht durchhämmern muss und gerade bei linearem Ansprechverhalten ist das nach meiner Erfahrung am besten möglich. (zugegeben: Ich hab hier nur ne MY - bin mit der aber schon wesentlich leiser unterwegs, als mit der normalen Rubberdome)
Da kommen mir die doch recht hohen Messwerte der Blacks merkwürdig vor, aber selbst die browns gelten allgemein als eher leise und blue habt ihr gar nicht im Test.

Anm. B:
Aufgrund des linearen Ansprechverhaltens finde ich es auch etwas unpassend, den Blacks einen "sehr guten" Druckpunkt zu bescheinigen. Ich würde darunter einen sehr deutlich Druckpunkt verstehen, aber es ist gar keiner vorhanden.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (18. Mai 2011)

Gute Rubberdomes, besonders wenn man sich etwas dran gewöhnt hat, braucht man auch nicht „durchhämmern”. Darum schleppe ich meine jetzige Arbeitstastatur auch schon durch die inzwischen dritte Firma, bei der ich tippen muss.  Hoffentlich stellt unsere IT nicht so bald auf Rechner ohne PS2-Port um, ansonsten muss ich mich mal mit Adaptern beschäftigen.


----------



## PCGH_Spieleonkel (18. Mai 2011)

Da "laut" ein relativer und keine Messeinheit ist, geben wir die Lautheit in Sone an und haben die folgenden Einteilungen aufgestellt:

unhörbar: <0,1 Sone* - In stiller Umgebung nicht wahrnehmbar
fast unhörbar: 0,1 Sone - In stiller Umgebung noch wahrnehmbar
leise: 0,2-0,5 Sone - In stiller Umgebung klar wahrnehmbar
noch leise: 0,6-1,0 Sone - In ruhiger Umgebung noch wahrnehmbar
deutlich hörbar: 1,1-1,5 Sone - In ruhiger Umgebung klar wahrnehmbar
sehr deutlich hörbar: 1,6-2,0 Sone - In ruhiger Umgebung störend
laut: 2,1-3,0 Sone - In lauterer Umgebung klar wahrnehmbar
sehr laut: 3,1-4,0 Sone - In lauterer Umgebung störend
inakzeptabel laut: >=4,1 Sone - Auf Dauer unerträglich

Nach dieser Einteilung, wären alle getesteten Tastaturen inakzeptabel laut. Allerdings gelten hier auch andere Maßstäbe als beispielsweise bei der Messung von Lüftergeräuschen. Eine Tastatur produziert immer einen deutlich höheren Geräuschpegel. Es geht in der Messung nur! darum, zu zeigen, dass die Geräuschentwicklung beim Tippen mit einer mechanischen Tastatur recht hoch ist. Ein Rubberdome-Modell hätte man als Vergleich mit in die Messung aufnehmen können, allerdings gibt es auch hier große Unterschiede. Vorangegangene Messungen (siehe PCGH 05/2010, S. 98 ff.) haben gezeigt, dass auch Rubberdom Modelle zwischen 7 und 10 Sone bei einer Messung erreichen können. Tastuturern mit Scherenmechanik und flachen Notebooktasten sind in der Regel leiser (z.B. Enermax Acrylux: 6 Sone)

Der Lautstärkenmessung, bei der zwei Tasten (Leer- und Q-Taste) im rythmischen Wechsel gedrückt wurden dient auch nicht dem Zweck, die Lautheit der einzelnen Schaltertypen mit einander zu Vergleichen. Sie soll nur einen Eindruck wie "laut" die getesteten! Tastaturen sind. Daher fehlt auch ein Test mit den Blauen Cherries.  

Auch die Wertung des Druckpunkt besitzt immer auch eine subjektive Komponente. Ich tippe just diesen Test mit der Tt Essports Meka G1 und und ich empfinde den Druckpunkt als sehr gut. Ich kann natürlich nicht ausschließen, dass er anderen Nutzern nicht so gefällt. Fest steht, dass der Druckpunkt von mechanischen Schaltern im Vergleich mit einem Gummidome-Schaltern immer besser ist. Die Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Cherry-MX-Schaltern verschiedener Farbcodierungen sind auf jeden Fall spürbar aber auch hier kommt es immer auf den Eindruck des Testers an.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (18. Mai 2011)

Habe mir gerade in euren Ranging zu den Grafikkarten einen kleinen Wolf gesucht nach der Slot Belegung einiger Grafikkarten. Ich habe unter Eigenschaften "Länge/ Breite der Karte; Stromstecker" gesucht fand aber meine gesuchte Information unter Ausstattung bei Kühlung immer zwischen den vielen Angaben zur Kühlung. 

Könnte man bei der nächsten Ranging Optimierung ein extra Feld einbauen das die Belegung in Slots in Zahlen angibt. Damit man quasi auf einen Blick in die Zeile rutschen kann die zahl abfließt und alles klar ist. Oder die Slotbelegung in ein Feld schreiben das nicht so voll mit Text ist?

Gruß

GS


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Mai 2011)

PCGH_Spieleonkel schrieb:


> Es geht in der Messung nur! darum, zu zeigen, dass die Geräuschentwicklung beim Tippen mit einer mechanischen Tastatur recht hoch ist. Ein Rubberdome-Modell hätte man als Vergleich mit in die Messung aufnehmen können, allerdings gibt es auch hier große Unterschiede. Vorangegangene Messungen (siehe PCGH 05/2010, S. 98 ff.) haben gezeigt, dass auch Rubberdom Modelle zwischen 7 und 10 Sone bei einer Messung erreichen können. Tastuturern mit Scherenmechanik und flachen Notebooktasten sind in der Regel leiser (z.B. Enermax Acrylux: 6 Sone)


*6/11&5/10 vergleich*
Also sind Tastaturen mit vollwertigen Tasten in euren Vergleichen ~gleich laut, unabhängig vom Schalter (solange es keine Bucklesprings oder Blues sind, die selbst ein akustisches Feedback produzieren sollen), so wie das auch logisch erscheint und (bei unvorsichtigem Tippstil) überall zu lesen ist.



> Auch die Wertung des Druckpunkt besitzt immer auch eine subjektive Komponente. Ich tippe just diesen Test mit der Tt Essports Meka G1 und und ich empfinde den Druckpunkt als sehr gut. Ich kann natürlich nicht ausschließen, dass er anderen Nutzern nicht so gefällt. Fest steht, dass der Druckpunkt von mechanischen Schaltern im Vergleich mit einem Gummidome-Schaltern immer besser ist. Die Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Cherry-MX-Schaltern verschiedener Farbcodierungen sind auf jeden Fall spürbar aber auch hier kommt es immer auf den Eindruck des Testers an.


 
In dem Fall würde ich vorschlagen, andere Wörter zu Bewertung zu verwenden. Wenn sowohl Tastaturen ohne jeglichen Druckpunkt als auch Tastaturen mit einem sehr deutlichen Druckpunkt die gleiche Bewertung erhalten, dann hilft das niemandem dabei, die Tastatur zu finden, die zu seinem Geschmack passt. Alternativ bewertet man direkt die Präzision/den Auslösepunkt und beschreibt das Anschlagverhalten im Text.


----------



## F0rest (18. Mai 2011)

Beim Gehäusetest (S.84-90) habt ihr wiedermal nen Copy&Paste Fehler. Und zwar beim Sharkoom T9 Value bei Leistung die "Northbridge-/Southbridge-/CPU-Spannungswandler-Temperatur(Last)" Werte. Bin darauf gestoßen, als ich mir das Diagramm auf Seite 88 angeschaut habe und mir dachte, dass demnach das Sharkoon ja eine Top Platzierung haben müsste (mit 55,- Leistungsmäßig sogar besser als das 250,- teure Thermaltake) und war dann umso erstaunter es auf dem letzten Platz zu finden, und wollte dem natürlich nachgehen.
Also der Punkt für den Sharkoon in der Abbildung auf S.88 wäre dann damit auch (zumindest was die Temperatur betrifft) falsch.
Die Leistungsnote 3,18 und die Gesamtwertung 3,09 ist aber richtig, oder wie?
Mich würden jetzt mal die korrekten Temperaturwerte interessieren, damit ich den Punkt in der Abb. auf S.88 richtig einordnen kann.


----------



## Daniel_M (20. Mai 2011)

F0rest schrieb:


> Beim Gehäusetest (S.84-90) habt ihr wiedermal nen Copy&Paste Fehler. Und zwar beim Sharkoom T9 Value bei Leistung die "Northbridge-/Southbridge-/CPU-Spannungswandler-Temperatur(Last)" Werte.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


 

Hi, die Wertungen sind korrekt - der Punkt in der Tabelle ebenfalls. Ich verstehe nicht ganz, wie du darauf kommst, dass eines von beiden falsch sein muss.


----------



## GasPanic (20. Mai 2011)

Erste PCGH-Ausgabe seit Längerem, die mich schon etwas enttäuscht hat.

In den Sommermonaten ist es wahrscheinlich schwieriger das Heft mit interessanten Inhalten zu füllen, aber die 6/11 verkommt ja fast schon zur Geschichtsstunde. 15 Jahre 3D (was dann auch noch der Aufmacher ist), AMD-Prozessoren sowie legendäre Gehäuse füllen insgesamt 23 redaktionelle Seiten. So etwas ist zwar manchmal ganz interessant, sollte aber nicht mehr als eine Ergänzung sein und wäre vielleicht auch beim Online-Auftritt besser aufgehoben. Und ehrlich gesagt interessiert es mich nicht so wirklich, wie eine Geforce 2 gegen eine Geforce GTX im 3D Mark 03 abschneidet.


----------



## F0rest (20. Mai 2011)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Hi, die Wertungen sind korrekt - der Punkt in der Tabelle ebenfalls. Ich verstehe nicht ganz, wie du darauf kommst, dass eines von beiden falsch sein muss.



Na weil die Werte bei Last exakt die gleichen sind wie 6 Zeilen drüber bei Leerlauf.

Um sicherzugehen, dass wir das gleiche meinen: Ich rede von den 2 Zeilen - Zeile 4 und 10 des "Leistung" Abschnitts vom Sharkoon T9 Value auf S. 90 - mit dem Inhalt "43/38/39 Grad Celsius". Wie bereits gesagt sind das die "Northbridge-/Southbridge-/CPU-Spannungswandler-Temperatur(Leerlauf)" und die "Northbridge-/Southbridge-/CPU-Spannungswandler-Temperatur(Last)" Werte.

Klar theoretisch kanns das geben, wenn der Lüfter eine Heidenarbeit machen würde bei Last und man per Zufall 3fach jeweils exakt die gleichen Werte abgemessen hätte wie beim Leerlauf.  Der Lüfter dreht aber zur Last kaum auf, da er nur 0,2 bis 0,3 Sone lauter als im Leerlauf ist. Zudem wären diese Temperaturwerte sowas von extrem gut, dass der Testsieger und alle anderen Gehäuse bezüglich dieser Werte einpacken könnten. 39 Grad Spannungswandler Temperatur beim Sharkoon im Vergleich zu 57 Grad beim Silverstone. Zudem sind die von mir kritisierten Werte vom Sharkoon dann auch inkonsistent mit den (vom Sharkoon) von Leerlauf zu Last extrem gestiegenen Werte von CPU-Temperatur, Grafikchiptemperatur und Festplattentemperatur - und die Leistungswertung von 3,18 könnt ich dann auch nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Phyzziks (22. Mai 2011)

lalaker schrieb:


> 15 Jahre 3D und kein Wort zum Kyro-Chip - MANGELHAFT, setzen



Den Kyro hab ich ebenfalls vermisst. Das war für mich so die Zeit wo meine Kumpels und ich angefangen haben unsere Rechner selbst zusammenzustellen und zu montieren.
Die Kyro war da durchaus interessant und ich kann mich daran erinnern, dass auch 2 Leute von uns eine gekauft haben. Aber ansonsten waren doch einige meiner alten Karten
vertreten...

Überhaupt wecken solche Artikel immer wieder die Erinnerungen an die Jugend - mein erster Rechner mit nem Cyrix-CPU und ner Voodoo Banshee. Gekauft vom Geld meiner
Konfirmation. Der AMD-Artikel hat dann meine "Hardwarevergangenheit" weiter ergänzt: K6, K6-2, Duron, Athlon XP und nun Phenom II - zwischendurch bin ich mal mit nem C2D
"fremdgegangen". 

Jaja, das waren noch zeiten. Bald jedes WE mit den Kumpels ne LAN veranstaltet, über 1 ISDN-Anschluss zu 2 CStrike beta 0.x online gezockt, im Valve "Worldcraft" selbst Level
für Half-Life, CStrike und Day of Defeat gebaut usw.
War schon iwie ne coole Zeit und vor allem hab ich verdammt viel durch "learning by doing" über Computer gelernt. Damals zählte man schon fast nen Nerd, wenn man nen Rechner 
neu aufsetzen konnte (Win 95) 

Also ich find solche Rückblicke definitv interessanter als Tests von irgendwelcher OEM-Hardware oder so absolutem Budgetkram. 

Bei den Gehäusetests fänd ich mal "Wasserkühlungstest" toll, bei dem nur Gehäuse gelistet werden bei denen man ohne großartiges Modding ne WaKü intern verbauen kann - 
und ich mein jetzt keine CPU-Only ala Corsair, sondern so richtig mit Pumpe, Radiator, AGB, Kühler(n) usw.

Was mich gleich zum nächsten Thema bringt (wobei das nicht unbedingt in euren Bereich fällt). Wieso gibt es eigtl. keine Fullcover-Wasserkühler für so GraKas wie die "DirectCU" oder 
"Lightning"? Gerade mit ner WaKü könnte man solche Karten doch deftig übertakten und trotzdem für den Dauereinsatz leise & kühl halten. Oder bringen diese verbesserten Designs 
erst bei Extremkühlung bzw. Übertaktung nen Vorteil gegenüber den Referenzdesigns? Ich denk mir halt immer, wenn ich mir nen Rechner neu zusammenstell und diesen dann noch 
übertakte um richtig viel Leistung zu haben, dann hätt ich auch gern ne GraKa bei der stabile, hohe Taktraten garantiert sind - auch wenn diese teurer ist. Zumal mir die Werbung auch
noch eintrichtert, dass diese Designs "haltbarer" sind. Klar sind die eigtl. GPUs die gleichen, aber die anderen Bauteile laufen doch bei ner übertakteten Referenzkarte mehr am Limit als
bei diesen "Luxuskarten"?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Mai 2011)

Phyzziks schrieb:


> Was mich gleich zum nächsten Thema bringt (wobei das nicht unbedingt in euren Bereich fällt). Wieso gibt es eigtl. keine Fullcover-Wasserkühler für so GraKas wie die "DirectCU" oder
> "Lightning"?



Um es außerhalb des richtigen Bereiches kurz zu beantworten:
Es lohnt sich nicht, welche zu entwickeln. Wasserkühler werden so schon nicht in riesigen Stückzahlen verkauft, da sind einzelne Herstellerdesigns keine Überlegung wert - erst recht keine besonders teuren, die wenn dann wegen ihrer Kühlung gekauft werden.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. Mai 2011)

Ist ja nicht so, dass es keine Maßanfertigungen gibt. Wird nur a weng teurer


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Hoffentlich stellt unsere IT nicht so bald auf Rechner ohne PS2-Port um, ansonsten muss ich mich mal mit Adaptern beschäftigen.


 
Ja, das stimmt, wenn ich mir die neuen Bretter anschauen, haben die keine PS/2 Ports.
Und ich hasse Adapter.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Mai 2011)

Fast alle haben immer noch einen, so dass man mit nem Verteiler arbeiten kann, viele haben zwei (gerade außerhalb der Enthusiastenabzockklasse)
Intel hat vor 7 Jahren das erste mal PS/2 aus der Produktpalette gestrichen...


----------



## F0rest (25. Mai 2011)

sind die redakteure noch da, oda schon im urlaub? 
eine antwort/erklärung zu dem gehäusetest steht noch aus


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. Mai 2011)

Der verantwortliche Redakteur ist wirklich im Urlaub. Ich fürchte, das kann nur er beantworten.


----------



## kleinerSchuh (27. Mai 2011)

Na dann eine erholsame Zeit! Möge er sich von uns (/mir) erholen, die Arbeit wird er sicher eher missen.
...
So genug erholt, wieder zurück!! Wir (ich) brauchen mehr von dem Fach wissen. PCGH is best - forget the rest.


----------

